# WainWrights Turkey & Rice - do you mix with hot water?



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Bella is a 4 month lab puppy - we have always soaked her food in water to soften it as advised by the breeder, using gravy to add flavour, we used the same food they were using (Fellsman Puppy Food)

but recently we changed to _*WainWrights salmon & potato*_ but we dont think she liked it cos she was leaving some at times and being sick when excited or in car (she didnt before hand) - so now we have changed her to *WainWrights Turkey & Rice Puppy Food for Large Breeds *and as before we put hot water in (and a very small amount of gravy granules to add more flavour) and let it sit for few minutes before serving...she wolfed it down, now tea-time she has left most of it, I put some dry ones next too her bowl and she ate the lot...? she is whinging for our food as if she is hungry.

wainwrights has NO instructions on their bags as to how the food is served, only the weight.

*Are you supposed to feed them it dry?*

thanks


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I believe you feed WainWrights dry...we do at work, at least!

If she clearly prefers it like that, I'd feed it like that, to be honest. I'm glad you've found something she likes!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

You can feed it dry or you can add water. I never liked feeding dry food dry, so used to add some wet food as well. If you wanted to do this you could try the WW Turkey tray foods and mix a bit of that with the dry.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

My two springers have been on wainwrights since puppies and have it dry... I Just make sure that they have plenty of water...


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

I've always fed WainWrights dry, but I know my parent's feed their dogs it with water due to them being older with weak teeth. 
It is fine dry as long as they have plenty of fresh water  mine love it.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Youc an feed it either way
whatever way she prefers

Shouldnt really add gravy though its got too much salt in it for dogs to have it


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

We feed Wainwrights. We feed it dry usually, but sometimes put other things with it like Wainwrights wet or Naturediet, or some leftovers. 

I don't use any gravy granules though - they seem a bit salty, and ours seem ok with the taste as it is.

Hope this helps,
Naomi


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I personally wouldn't regularly add gravy granolas to her food, they are quite high in salt.
I feed dry food dry normally, but sometimes add some warm water to it and leave to soak for 10mins while I sort the rabbits and guinea pigs out.

Let her try it dry for a while


----------

